# Bathing in the veg patch



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Some
Of my 12 week old silkies having a great time in deep soil!
In particular my white silkie 'Dave'!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

love it. mine was doing this yesterday


----------



## DanielleBoland (Nov 25, 2012)

Ahh naughty chickies!! Lol mine love it to lol!!!!!!


----------



## johumes (Jun 30, 2012)

Trying to cool off in the shade and moist soil. I fill the dust bath holes in my flower beds and other shady places that they have made with water in the evening to soak in during the night. Next morning they all have to go check them out and start the process of scratching up the dirt to make ready for a new day of heat!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Your brave. I don't let my flock near my garden, they would end up eating it .


----------



## sideways (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes your fears are correct!! They have eaten most of it!! Oops


----------

